# Mexico Income Tax on US Citizens



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

Just wanted to confirm my understanding.

As long as all my income comes from the US and I am not a resident in Mexico, i.e., FM3, my income is not taxed under Mexican law.

If I were able to and did convert to FM2, my US income would be taxable.

Is that correct?

Thanks,


----------

